# Slingshot Band cutting template



## Kjetil75 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hey

New to the game and live in Norway where slingshot is illeagle, so wondering where people buy online the plastic template thing for cutting latex band with one small end and the other widere..... sorry for bad english and explanation


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Slingshooting.Com is where I get my templates from good quality for sure. If you look on the general slingshot area there's someone talking about this exact same thing with more info.

Cheers


----------



## Kjetil75 (Feb 5, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Slingshooting.Com is where I get my templates from good quality for sure. If you look on the general slingshot area there's someone talking about this exact same thing with more info.
> 
> Cheers


i was thinking about that plastic board that ive seen people laying on latex band, and then there have been "slots" to slide the cutter in, to get perfect shaped bands..


----------



## Kjetil75 (Feb 5, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Slingshooting.Com is where I get my templates from good quality for sure. If you look on the general slingshot area there's someone talking about this exact same thing with more info.
> 
> Cheers


found it on slingshooting.com, thanks :-D


----------

